# Favorite Angry Hard Rock/Metal CD's



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What cd's or albums get your blood pumping with rage? Rage Against the Machine's first album definitely gets my adrenaline going. Korn's first album as well. Both happen to be self-titled but man they hit the spot when you are in that mood. Anger is a gift.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Napalm Death. Their post-80s output is unimportant (like nearly all metal or punk bands), but they've always managed to do the _constant rage!!!_ thing in a way that doesn't seem manufactured or childish.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Napalm Death. Their post-80s output is unimportant (like nearly all metal or punk bands), but they've always managed to do the _constant rage!!!_ thing in a way that doesn't seem manufactured or childish.


Any particular favorite?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Any particular favorite?


Scum and From Enslavement to Obliteration.

Oh, and now that I mention it... Here's an old influence of theirs who are just as suited to the thread. Though terms like rock, metal, etc. may not apply here:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Bought all 3 btw. Any other suggestions?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Only slightly metal but Atari Teenage Riot is angrycakes!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pretty much anything by Rise Against. I don't listen to any other band in that genre, but I absolutely love them. My husband and I discovered them on Guitar Hero , and bought The Sufferer and the Witness. Bought Endgame when it was released and liked both of those two so much I bought up their back catologue.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Bought all 3 btw. Any other suggestions?


Discharge - Hear Nothing See Nothing Say Nothing

Entire "angry" genres have been based on that album.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Sutcliffe Jugend is really very angry. Whitehouse is kind of angry, but they overplay it to the point of comedy. Of course, these are far outside metal and rock, but may be worth a shot.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I feel like I'm just repeating my post in the punk thread at this point, but...






Lyrics:
ASKSKASKLA
ALDJKLAheALASadASK
ASLASAS":LSA"S
x 3


----------

